# Just a bike pic. "Spot Rocker"



## dstrong (Nov 11, 2005)

Thought i would post of couple of pics of the latest build.
2011 Spot Rocker (Large) w/ Gates Carbon Drive. 21 lbs.
Let the opinions flow...


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow!!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

nice build! So where is the break in the frame for the belt?


----------



## ryker (Sep 9, 2008)

^ Looks like the drive side dropout has a split.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

that is one clean green mean machine


----------



## Tolk83 (Oct 12, 2010)

Want!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Hope the belt drive works as it should. My ONLY complaint ("opinion") is the extraneous cable guides. That thing looks sweet!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Beautiful bike. Let us know how the drivetrain holds up.

Needs some coloured valve caps.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice build!


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

That is stunning. Great job.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Super nice!

--sParty


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Hope the belt drive works as it should. My ONLY complaint ("opinion") is the extraneous cable guides. That thing looks sweet!


If I HAD to pick one thing I didn't like, it would be this.
d
I was not a fan of the blue belt (any other options?), but saw the spoke nipples matched, and tied it together.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a big cog.

Is it equal with 22T cog?


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

holy ****. i'm in love. again


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Best spot build besides Spot's own Ti version with first gen dropouts from Interbike a few years back.


----------



## dstrong (Nov 11, 2005)

Okay, Thanks for the positive comments "opinions" about the bike, I like to hear what others think, the good, the bad and the ugly.
To answer a few questions... 
Yes the drive side sliding dropout is split for the belt to pass through.
The added derailleur cable stops; Spot makes the Rocker compatible for use as a single speed or geared by changing the drive side rear dropout to one with a derailleur hanger (how convenient). 
The belt drive system is something not entirely new to me. For the last 4 months i have been racing a Spot Mod CX SS w/ CDS. I have had great success with the system from bone dry dusty/rocky conditions (Colorado) to super sloppy mud conditions (SSCXWC in Seattle). To make the belt drive work the way is supposed to is all about setting the system up correctly, proper belt alignment, belt tension and the handling of the belt. It did take me a couple of hours/rides to get it figured out. Now its just works the way its supposed to, which is great!
As far as adding color to the bike, I felt like the green frame was enough. I went about this build with the silver and black scheme w/ a little bit of white which in my opinion turned out great. The blue nipples on the wheels were built to match the color scheme of the previous bike i had them on. The blue colored on the inside of the belt is how it comes from Gates, but the rumor is they are making other colors available (after some use the coating rubs off as its only on there as part of the manufacturing process but has nothing to do with the performance or structural integrity of the belt).
The rear sprocket/pulley is a 24 tooth. The current setup is a 39 x 24 which equates to a 47.3 gear inch or 1.62 ratio (belt drive sprockets/pulleys are smaller in diameter than chain drive rings/cogs). This is pretty much exactly the same as a 32 x 20 chain drive which i desire for most of the riding i do here in Colorado.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks sweet! But how does it ride!?


----------



## AlienSP (Jun 13, 2006)

I noticed you're running a setback seatpost on a large frame. I'm 6'-3" and have a 36" inseam and considered this setup. Their XL sizing seems a little big for racing. Just curious, how is the fit and sizing working for you.

I almost forgot..nice bike!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Amazing bike! Color scheme could use some work like White crests and green nips but would it be worth the time and cost??

21 Lbs with no carbon??? This man is a Mountain Magician


----------



## J Dog (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey are those Stans ZTR 355 wheels? Do you like them so far? looking to upgrade mine.

Also is the stem a Thomson Master Piece?

Thats awesome ride ...21 lbs is incredible..


----------



## dstrong (Nov 11, 2005)

Just a update: Got three good rides in on the bike last week (warm, nice and dry here in the front range of colorado) and must say that I'm VERY impressed with the ride of the frame. It's been a long time since i've been on a quality steel frame and "wow" what a ride. It has a nice compliant ride without being to soft and still goes quite well when you stand up and mash on the pedals. Definitely the build helps with the ride (lightweight) and the belt drive worked flawlessly. 

AlienSP, my opinion would be that based on your size, you would need the XL. I'm 6' 165lbs w/ a 34" inseam.

Sheep05669, the Easton h-bar is carbon, but thats it.

J Dog, Stans Crest rims (similar to the 355 but with a wider inside rim width), and i do like them for the riding i do. The stem is a Easton Haven and the seatpost is a Eriksen Ti Sweetpost.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

nice


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Nicest looking, and probably the strongest, sliding dropouts that I've seen. 
They look far more "integrated" than the overhung, Paragon-esque type.

Altogether, a beautiful bike.


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

so what holds the split drop out together?


----------



## AEC (Oct 8, 2009)

that is awesome!
love the belt drive


----------



## dstrong (Nov 11, 2005)

The Kobe sliding dropout used by Spot does a excellent job for the application of handling the duties of tensioning (chain or belt) and splitting for a belt drive system. It also offers the option of using a dropout with a derailleur hanger if desired.

Andy R, I agree, the dropout design is definitely more integrated into the frame than the Paragon style.


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice! Love the frame color and scheme, well done!


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

now i get it.


----------



## FerrouSS (Oct 24, 2007)

Congrats to you and the rest of the GCD boys this past cx season. Sweet build by the way.


----------



## amishscum (Nov 12, 2006)

Sick!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

so pretty, my next bike will be green, or maybe I'll do a black, silver, green giant... hummm


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Very Nice! I really want to try that Carbon Drive out someday....


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

beautiful bike. nice green color. what's the color code? is it powder?

www.onecogblog.com


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

So F*cking Sick!


----------



## JOwens14 (Jul 9, 2007)

I like how the xloc button is upside down- never thought to run it that way. Great build. Makes my new SC Chameleon build look like garbage haha.


----------



## KEWLSPOT (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice ride, now go and get it durty.

SPOT FTMFW!


----------



## dstrong (Nov 11, 2005)

Mike A. said:


> beautiful bike. nice green color. what's the color code? is it powder?
> 
> www.onecogblog.com


Mike A, Yes it is powder coat, not sure on the color code though. It's either a Spectrum Powder Works job or another local powder company (Denver) who did the job. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## day42 (Sep 23, 2005)

Freakin' beautiful. That color green is great!


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

nice, my belt has been going for almost two years with no sign of wear.


----------



## racerxti (Apr 20, 2007)

DStrong nice build. Is that a Stan's rear hub?


----------



## dstrong (Nov 11, 2005)

racerxti said:


> DStrong nice build. Is that a Stan's rear hub?


The rear hub is a DT Swiss 240s SS. Have used DT/Hugi hubs for years and would highly recommend them!


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

That's freaking awesome man!


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*shweeet !*

Next thing your gonna say is that it's quiet as a church  mouse when your mashing up hills ?


----------



## Supernormal (Dec 19, 2005)

@Dstrong - Does the Reba XX clear the downtube without any issues? I am thinking about getting one too, but I am using a Crankbrothers headset, which builds lower than the King.


----------



## blsuedeshu (Mar 30, 2005)

Great looking bike! I love the color. Almost bought one years ago in Ernie Orange. By the way, any issues with your R1s when setting them up? Just built up an IF Steel Deluxe 29 SS and the tolerances were way close.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Envy.


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

Colo Springs E said:


> Envy.


GREEN with...


----------



## dstrong (Nov 11, 2005)

Supernormal said:


> @Dstrong - Does the Reba XX clear the downtube without any issues? I am thinking about getting one too, but I am using a Crankbrothers headset, which builds lower than the King.


Supernormal, No problem on clearance. There is roughly 10-12 mm between the hydraulic lockout and the downtube.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Sweet. My opinion? Definitely peel the rim stickers. I'd lose the fork decals, as well. Clean is mean.


----------



## jellytronics (Sep 4, 2009)

:yikes:

secks.


----------



## dstrong (Nov 11, 2005)

mattbryant2 said:


> Sweet. My opinion? Definitely peel the rim stickers. I'd lose the fork decals, as well. Clean is mean.


Thanks for the input, sometimes less is more. Great pics on your blog!


----------



## Jamie_S (Mar 22, 2011)

*gorgeus!*

Nicely done, that is a beautiful Spot!


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

sweet bike ... we need to see the cx bike to..


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I want that handlebar, my PZ A3RB racing is only 660mm I need 750mm.


----------



## AlienSP (Jun 13, 2006)

I put mine together a few weeks ago and love it. The delivery of the frame was at the same time Centertrack was introduced. I had the belt ring machined to 102BCD for the XTR 960 cranks.

http://bergziege.smugmug.com/Mountain-Biking/Spot-Rocker-SS/17829297_JnxH3k#1364984184_mcm4t9B

I've also run the rear with the old style 25T belt cog without problems.


----------



## kokepelli (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice build. The Rocker is definitely on my short list. 

That racing ralph looks tight, but I don't see the size of the tire. The Schwalbe site says that they now have 2.1, 2.25, and 2.4 inch flavors. 

How is tire clearance for larger rubber (2.2-2.4) and/or packed-on mud? 
Long term review update on the ride or any issues?


----------



## chanlon2 (Aug 8, 2011)

wow that looks nice.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Very nice! Looks like a dependable build too. Rather envious! Enyoy it.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I hate 29ers. 
That being said; holy f^ck!!!! That is a dope ride! I want( on 26" of course)!!!!!


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

Beautiful ride man!!!


----------



## dstrong (Nov 11, 2005)

kokepelli said:


> Nice build. The Rocker is definitely on my short list.
> 
> That racing ralph looks tight, but I don't see the size of the tire. The Schwalbe site says that they now have 2.1, 2.25, and 2.4 inch flavors.
> 
> ...


The RR are the older 2.25 (larger/more volume) compared to the newer 2.25 which, with the ones I have owned are smaller. That being said there is NO issues with clearance. As far as mud rides go, i really haven't had any yet here in CO. The bike is AWESOME! no issues. I truly love how this frame rides. I did change/upgrade to the new CenterTrack belt system and it definitely helps with some of the issues associated with the older system.


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

VERY nice!!!


----------



## kokepelli (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the update on the ride. I'm on an On One Inbred 26, and have been eyeing a quality 29er. Considering the Rocker and the Siren John Henry...the new Spot dropouts look sweet, but I like the better standover on the JH, and the ability for minor custom tube tweaks for my 190lb body. Tough choices!
Enjoy the ride!
AC


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

beautiful bike! do you know what the frame weight is?


----------

